# Completely turn off Reset protection



## veigy (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi,

is there any possibility to completely turn off or delete Reset protection? After installing Reset protection I'm not able to downgrade L930 (RM-1045) to WP8.1. It bricks phone with "ERROR: Unable to find bootable option"... Temporary I'm able to use phone with leaked 10240 ROM for L930 (RM-1087). But I will go back to official rom WP or WM.

Thanks.


----------



## dxdy (Apr 13, 2017)

veigy said:


> Hi,
> 
> is there any possibility to completely turn off or delete Reset protection? After installing Reset protection I'm not able to downgrade L930 (RM-1045) to WP8.1. It bricks phone with "ERROR: Unable to find bootable option"... Temporary I'm able to use phone with leaked 10240 ROM for L930 (RM-1087). But I will go back to official rom WP or WM.
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse




next time try read warning before do something. enabling phone encryption + reset protection results with bricked phone... for now, your phone is paper weight now


----------



## veigy (Apr 13, 2017)

Wtf.. I know warnings etc... I'm asking you for help not for empty words... Phone is working ok using leaked ROM. I'm just trying recover phone to official state.

In addition in all warnings is declared "turn off reset protection before WDRT" which doesn't work for me...


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 13, 2017)

So is a chance to flash wm10 ffu to my bricked 530 ?


----------



## dxdy (Apr 13, 2017)

veigy said:


> Wtf.. I know warnings etc... I'm asking you for help not for empty words... Phone is working ok using leaked ROM. I'm just trying recover phone to official state.
> 
> In addition in all warnings is declared "turn off reset protection before WDRT" which doesn't work for me...

Click to collapse



many warnings must say "dont enable encryption, you will bricked phone"









and again you not read. or not understand what "paperweight" mean? 
for now, who bricked phone with encryption and reset protection dont have any solution to restore phone... sorry for be rude but sometimes truth hurt...


----------



## veigy (Apr 13, 2017)

I didn't turned encryption ON. Only Reset protection.

With term paperweight I understand totaly unusable device... I don't need to hear how stupid am I... I know... I just want to discuss this problem...


----------



## dxdy (Apr 13, 2017)

discussed many times in original topic. say goodbye to phone for now... if WDRT not helps, no other solution...


----------



## veigy (Apr 13, 2017)

Phone works ok with Chinese ROM. Updates work, LTE is enabled with registry hack... There is only few differences in system...

Isn't possible reflash boatloader, firmware, etc.? Where is stored "Reset protection"?


----------



## naiple (Apr 14, 2017)

A full flash update will flash the bootloader, but reset protection may use variables stored in RPMB.


----------



## djamol (Apr 14, 2017)

Format RPMB


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 14, 2017)

"One or more operating systems may include a replay protected memory block (RPMB). The RPMB may include, as examples, a bitlocker key, virtual smartcard key, app store certificates, DRM keys and corporate certificates. Such information may be protected from other operating systems."

How?


----------



## veigy (Apr 14, 2017)

djamol said:


> Format RPMB

Click to collapse



How


----------



## veigy (Apr 17, 2017)

One fast idea... What about do WDRT and then make offline update using IUTool? Is IUTool able to make update when phone is in download mode or something?


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 17, 2017)

I think iutool use IPoverTCP. So no.


----------



## vali20 (Apr 26, 2017)

I don't get it... on the leaked ROM, can't you disable Reset protection, and then roll back? Is it still asking for the recovery key, I thought it should not...


----------



## veigy (Apr 26, 2017)

Exactly... Reset protection and Encryption is turned off but after WDRT (original ROM) it won't boot with "Unable to find bootable option"....


----------



## vali20 (Apr 26, 2017)

Oh ****... Really? So you forgot to disable it on Windows 10, wanted to reset, went back to 8.1 where it failed to boot, then upgraded to Chinese FFU and disabled it there, then back to 8.1 and still not working? wtf... Or am I getting it wrong?


----------



## veigy (Apr 26, 2017)

Exactly as you say


----------



## vali20 (Apr 26, 2017)

Holly crap, I am ****ed then. I enabled it on my phone as well a few minutes ago... So turning it off is not enough? Then I'd better reset to find it out, better sooner than later... I am in a dilemma at the moment...


----------



## veigy (Apr 26, 2017)

If WDRT to your phone not providing WP8.1 update 2 or W10M I recommend you to not do WDRT... You can do only hard reset...


----------



## vali20 (Apr 26, 2017)

But, have you ever disabled it? Like, on the Chinese ROM, has it asked for it to be turned off, or just to provide a key so that it unlocks the device? Is the Chinese ROM upgradable? Go to 14393.1066, interop unlock, install the Reset protection cab, then disable Reset protection and it should be okay, right?

Or, what is the status of Reset protection on http://account.microsoft.com/devices ?

There has to be a way around it...


----------



## veigy (Apr 26, 2017)

Chinese ROM is upgradeable to 14393, no problem. LTE is working with registry hack... 

Reset protection is turned on in phone for ever so it is in settings ready even after HR, WDRT etc... I'm able to turn reset protection off, but it doesn't helping... And totaly delete reset protection from phone isn't possible...


----------



## vali20 (Apr 26, 2017)

veigy said:


> Chinese ROM is upgradeable to 14393, no problem. LTE is working with registry hack...
> 
> Reset protection is turned on in phone for ever so it is in settings ready even after HR, WDRT etc... I'm able to turn reset protection off, but it doesn't helping... And totaly delete reset protection from phone isn't possible...

Click to collapse



****... That's the dumbest thing I have ever done in my entire life... Or close to... Wish I found this thread before turning it on, just to see if it works... Now, there's only one hope for me...


----------



## veigy (Apr 26, 2017)

I know how you feel  so unless you do WDRT you will be probably OK  or when you have L930 you also have opportunity to use chinese ROM....

btw.: Reset protection status on http://account.microsoft.com/devices is reflecting real state which showing settings in phone....


----------



## Mafworld (Apr 26, 2017)

dxdy said:


> next time try read warning before do something. enabling phone encryption + reset protection results with bricked phone... for now, your phone is paper weight now

Click to collapse



Sir, many times in the forum has been noticed that you are having a bad attitude when you answer members question, I am not the forum moderator but at least try answer normal or I will report you, for all the members have a nice day!


----------



## vali20 (May 22, 2017)

veigy said:


> I know how you feel  so unless you do WDRT you will be probably OK  or when you have L930 you also have opportunity to use chinese ROM....
> 
> btw.: Reset protection status on http://account.microsoft.com/devices is reflecting real state which showing settings in phone....

Click to collapse



Okay, so here's how it all went after realizing the mistake I have done. I decided to reset the phone to 8.1 using WDRT and see what it shows, knowing that I still have a few days worth of the 2-year warranty. I went on, and sure thing it displayed a message stating something along the lines "Unable to find a valid bootable option.". After a restart, it would just show that, and would not boot into Windows. I took it to the warranty service, where it took them almost 14 days to repair it. The diagnosis said "phone was dead", and the fix was "motherboard replaced". Unfortunately, as expected, the guys there did not handle the phone with care, and scratched the metal sides in a couple of places, and dropped it as well leaving marks on two places at the bottom. The front camera was also covered with plastic foam from the inside. To be honest, I was expecting them to not be able to do a job properly, especially something like this - a motherboard replace I guess means taking all the components out, replacing the mobo, and putting everything back. So yeah, for Microsoft, it is more logical to replace the most valuable component from the phone, instead of providing the service centres with a software that can restore the UEFI BIOS and the storage to its original state. Or maybe the guys locally were incompetent in this area as well, and deducted the wrong issue, which required a more drastic fix. Sure enough, I left the phone at warranty again, citing the issues mentioned. After all, besides the scratches, which indeed do not affect functionality, but they were not there in the first place, the front camera was not displaying images and that is a defect. Today it came from the service centre, again, and the diagnosis was "phone dead (again?) and microphones not working", and the fix was "internal components soldering", and "replacement for microphones". Weird, I know... Nothing to do with the issues I described in my last report. The shell was still the scratched one. The microphones issue is well known at this model, where the microphones would stop working at a certain time, so people are unable to use the speaker phone or Cortana. I have to mention that my unit already had this issue 10 months ago, when I took it to warranty and they were able to fix it properly. So I think it happens to all Lumia 930s, I haven't seen a single one not developing this kind of problem. Out of place fixes for problems that you do not actually report or have had are common I believe for Microsoft in my country. Last winter, the camera developed a dark spot on the lens. I took off the back cover of the phone and was able to confirm it was not caused by the back cover lens being scratched, but it was because of the camera unit itself. That happens when the phone is dropped, and people on the Internet suggest hitting it hard again after such a drop, as it is because of air forming inside the lens... Whatever, a friend dropped the phone accidentally when I left it on the table unsupervised - the screen glass broke a little in the corner and the side had a few visible scratches. Back then, they fixed it, by replacing the camera. But the repair report mentioned they replaced the side buttons, the shell, and the screen as well, as they were dead - not working. I can tell you that all 3 of them were working just fine when I bought in the phone, despite the aesthetics. Maybe at that time they did the same, and damaged the phone when repairing it, just more badly so that they could not return it faulty back to me. Unlike this time, where a few scratches should have gone unnoticed, they believe. So yeah, the shell they just destroyed was in perfect condition, as it was newly replaced by them in the winter.

So, in the end, things I have learnt: karma is indeed real, and hit me every single time I did something iffy with the phone: left it unsupervised, a friend drops and destroys it, then you seem to have lots of fortune when they make it almost new, just to be stupid enough to install a stupid thing just to see how it works, only to have it damaged, and back to square one again. The thing that frustrates me the most is how I was so stupid to do all of this, and hate to look at it and know it looks the way it does not because of negligence, oh no, but because of raw stupidity - I hate this skill of mine.

Now, about the service guys - I think to due the way the legislation is aligned with what EU enforced, Microsoft's service centres really have to repair these things, even though I had part of guilt that could disqualify me from warranty. Unfortunately the things I did were hard to prove by them, so they had to repair it. And I am not shocked to see they seem to be so-so at what they are doing, since the technicians there are just people that follow a manual and swap components back and forth. And proving subjective things is too hard. Furthermore, they are really covered against disputes with law enforcements agencies. Like, imagine if I would have bought the phone in not booting, and they would not have fixed it - I could go and fill in a complaint with the authorities, and they most certainly are to be hold guilty as there was a clear issue they did not fix. On the other hand, the aesthetic condition of the item is hard to prove changed, unless something big is there, eventually affecting functionality as well. In which case, they would probably change it anyway.

What I have learnt is a) that the life always likes to teach you stupid little lessons that you know anyway - the problem is you're just dumb, that's why you forget applying them sometimes, and b) I had to live with my old Xperia Z3, which Sony refused to fix in warranty when the phone unglued from the case on its own, and live with its awfully tiny earpiece that I could hear no one I was talking to - that's how I discovered how much I appreciate the Lumia. It is just built and planned for obsolescence, as every other phone out there. Even though it seems you have hit the jackpot when they exchanged the product for you, just think that sonner or later, the 'new' one will brake as well, because of stupid reason, that clearly is there just on a few units that are below the average life of the product, and you won't have warranty by then, and will have to buy something else anyway. It happened to me another time as well, when I jammed a USB receiver for a Microsoft keyboard and mouse set I had, when plugging it into the port. It was my fault. I took it to warranty, and sure thing they replaced it, yet in less than a year the mouse wheel broke,  so it became unusable and I had to buy something else again. There's a, idk, a balance that is kept somewhere and seems to show off every now and then. I'd say I am dissatisfied with Microsoft's warranty service, but after all, I am just dissatisfied with my dumbness - should I've been smarter, I wouldn't have had to deal with them anyway... And Microsoft is miles better when compared to others (not giving names out ... Sony... )

As a conclusion, I guess I should consider myself lucky that they actually helped me, the best they could after all, even though I did questionable things as well, that were in a gray area other companies do seriously reject as issues in warranty, and revoke it. I would describe their attitude human, as they did small mistakes, yet they also helped me when in need. I remember when I sawped the battery on my Nokia N9, that I made a dent in the plastic shell as well, as it is pretty hard to do these jobs anyway. A moment of negligence will show immediately on the body of the phone. I guess that's why not everyone's a surgeon...

Sorry for the lengthy post, I hope it was a good read at least. My advice would be for the author of the original post to just say this does not work on Lumia 930 and co., so that people do not even bother trying. After all, it really does not work.

TL;DR My phone works now, able to restore using WDRT, as the motherboard was swapped covered by 2-year warranty.


----------



## sensboston (May 22, 2017)

vali20 said:


> Holly crap, I am ****ed then. I enabled it on my phone as well a few minutes ago... So turning it off is not enough? Then I'd better reset to find it out, better sooner than later... I am in a dilemma at the moment...

Click to collapse



For the God sake, why did you do that? I understand people who's trying to apply a really useful hacks but enabling reset protection... Do you think, if someone will steal your phone, you'll feel better???


----------



## vali20 (May 23, 2017)

sensboston said:


> For the God sake, why did you do that? I understand people who's trying to apply a really useful hacks but enabling reset protection... Do you think, if someone will steal your phone, you'll feel better???

Click to collapse



I wanted to see how it works... I know, it is one of those moments you are really stupid throughout your life. If it did not happen for you ever in your life, then good for you... I kept thinking back about it and just couldn't explain it logically... I guess I had too much time at the moment, who knows...

I called the service centre today, and they told me that they are outsourcing Microsoft devices to a company called Iqor. The phone was sent and repaired at a facility they have in Hungary all four times. I wish I knew this so that I could write the problem description in my reports in English, no wonder they seem not to fix or debug what I mentioned there considering that they do not know the language... Yeah, Europe's finest I guess. They used to service Nokia phones domestically, I remember they fixed my 808 PureView in just one afternoon back in the day, but I guess poor sales forced them to scale down drastically.


----------



## sensboston (May 24, 2017)

*[FOLLOW UP]* To prevent future accidents, I asked moderators to do something with the original post (I proposed a complete removal but they are found - probably - better solution). 

*Now post's warnings are big and red.*

I hope, it will stop some xda members from the mindless applying this hack


----------



## EsKay[Dmitrich] (May 25, 2017)

sensboston said:


> Do you think, if someone will steal your phone, you'll feel better???

Click to collapse



The thought that somone will get a "brick" instead of fully functional device makes me feel much better. So, my answer is "Yes"
And i was realised all the responsibility aplying this, so called, hack.


----------



## sensboston (May 26, 2017)

EsKay[Dmitrich] said:


> The thought that somone will get a "brick" instead of fully functional device makes me feel much better. So, my answer is "Yes"

Click to collapse



Of course it's up to you but thief will never return you a "bricked" phone first, second, he still can get some profit by disassembling and selling parts (or sell "brick" to someone who is in that business).

So, much better "strategy" is keep an eye on your phone first, and (for identity protection) use a two-steps verification with protected phone number, for example, your landline.

By the way, I never saw any good practical examples of using this hack but only users who's "crying" and asking "what can I do?".


----------



## bonnepolle (Jun 6, 2017)

vali20 said:


> I wanted to see how it works... I know, it is one of those moments you are really stupid throughout your life. If it did not happen for you ever in your life, then good for you... I kept thinking back about it and just couldn't explain it logically... I guess I had too much time at the moment, who knows...
> 
> I called the service centre today, and they told me that they are outsourcing Microsoft devices to a company called Iqor. The phone was sent and repaired at a facility they have in Hungary all four times. I wish I knew this so that I could write the problem description in my reports in English, no wonder they seem not to fix or debug what I mentioned there considering that they do not know the language... Yeah, Europe's finest I guess. They used to service Nokia phones domestically, I remember they fixed my 808 PureView in just one afternoon back in the day, but I guess poor sales forced them to scale down drastically.

Click to collapse



so yeah man, I just created this account to only ask you one question. WHY on earth would you do WDRT and go down from win 10 to 8.1? I mean did you have any logical reason for downgrade, or did you just wanted to see your phone go brick? This is not sarcasm or anything i really want to know why you HAD to do it. I mean wasn't win 10 good or did it cause you troubles so you HAD to downgrade? I even read your long ass post but did not find the answer there, so i had to ask.


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 7, 2017)

bonnepolle said:


> so yeah man, I just created this account to only ask you one question.

Click to collapse



Because you cant install production builds if you allready have installed insider ring builds, without downgrade to 8.1.


----------



## bonnepolle (Jun 7, 2017)

Allright thanks for clearing that out for me! I was not aware of that.


----------



## nate0 (Sep 10, 2017)

Just read through this...I am wondering if sending the phone to EDL mode and using the 930 EMG files to recover and rebuild the gpt etc., flashing everything from scratch would have any outcome.  I have not dabbled into reset protection much yet...


----------

